# Sqeeze in whatever I can, wherever I can!



## JimZ

Here are some of my food stuffs! It's tough to find someplace with sun, away from flying soccer balls, and safe from chickens. A lot of fenced in spots, hanging areas, and potted plants.
You will see plastic around one of the areas with young plants. That is how I keep snails and mice from coming in until the plants have grown up.


----------



## Tammy

I love it! No wasted space there!


----------



## Shannon

LOL! Love it! This is how I garden too. If the space is empty, something other than crab grass should be growing there.


----------



## JimZ

Thanks Shannon and Tammy. It's always fun when the kids ask to grow something new and I have to find another square inch somewhere!


----------



## Errol

JimZ you have done a great job! It looks well thought out and I like the way you have planned it. Kinda like a "cottage garden" with all the different plants mingled together. I see that "trouble" is looking like she runs things there!lol, I wish I could grow kiwi fruit here in tn as much as I eat of it but just never tried it. Everything looks great Jim, and gives me some ideas also!
good gardening
Errol


----------



## angel1237b

i love this..looks like it is right out of a gardening book...wonderful work..happy gardening.


----------



## veggiewhisperer

It looks like an oasis. I absolutely love the cottage garden look.


----------



## JimZ

Thanks everyone. Lettuce tomato and eggplant for dinner tonight. Fresh strawberries for dessert.


----------



## stephanie

that is not trouble it is a mobile bug catcher! I have 10 of those. ok so they do nibble a bit on the veggies some times but I am bug free.


----------



## tarntxt

i like it..


----------



## tarntxt

thanks veggiegardener.com for excellent explane..


----------

